# kicker motor



## wabakimi07 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have an Alweld 1752 flat boat Jon with a 60/40 jet. I am interested in putting on a small kicker motor like a 5 hp but I am worried there is not enough room. I am going to see if my local marine deal can put one on there for me to see if it will work. In the meantime does anyone have and thoughts or suggestion, experiences ect. Would I need a mounting bracket? A trolling motor isn't an option because of weight and space for 2 extra batteries.


----------



## lowe1648 (Nov 13, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing today on my way to the cabin. I have a older Johnson 4hp and a 1652 alweld with a 40/28 2stroke Yamaha on the back not sure if it's much narrower then your merc. I can let you know if it works on my setup within the next day or two.


----------



## willfishforfood (Nov 14, 2012)

I run a 8 hp suzuki to make sure I have plenty of power to keep the boat in faster water


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 14, 2012)

I had a old quachita glass boat years ago, and put a 2hp kicker on it, but I used a mounting bracket on the rear corner (near it anyways), worked just fine. If you put a TM on the boat, I doubt you would need 2 TM batteries unless you carry alot of gear with you, or troll very fast. I have a Tracker PT175 with a 60hp, with OEM carpet, seats, 20 gal gas tank, etc., and I have a 55# TM and only one battery. I troll or longline for crappie at .6mph or higher all day long with no issues on the TM battery.


----------

